# Tree trimmer pinned in tree video.



## Wolverine69 (May 22, 2008)

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2008/05/22/dnt.fl.man.pinned.in.tree.wplg


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 22, 2008)

Glad he's ok, but that's just more proof that you should hire a pro.


----------



## TDunk (May 22, 2008)

At first glance i thought it was "James the Narcoleptic Tree Cutter"


----------



## StumpSurgeon (May 22, 2008)

further proof they'll sell a chainsaw to anyone. Gee, think of all the money he saved doing it himself!


----------



## treemandan (May 22, 2008)

Purvis said" It was just his leg! Thank Gawd it was just his leg!" YEAH! Purvis is the lady in the video with 'PURVIS' tattooed on her chest.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 22, 2008)

You're mighty careless with that word, "lady".

I have to agree with her, though. If that had been someone I know, I'd be thankful it was not his head!


----------



## pdqdl (May 23, 2008)

Was it just me? I couldn't get any audio out of it.


----------



## Pete M (Jun 3, 2008)

It's off the front page now, and can be found here....
http://edition.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2008/05/22/dnt.fl.man.pinned.in.tree.wplg?iref=videosearch

Audio seems to be ok.


----------

